# 721, recent pic. frezze and pixelation.



## Ronster (Apr 24, 2002)

Is anyone else with a PVR721 noticing major picture frezze and
pixelation. It seems to be on all channels. I have tried the 7 second reset and pull the plug along with smart card pull. Signal
level is always in the 90's. I would appritiate any suggestions, I hope this thing hasnt gone bad on me already. Thanks.:shrug:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

No problems here, I have been watching my 721 all day and no problems whatsoever. 

Infact my only problem is that there is nothing good to watch on TV


----------



## Ronster (Apr 24, 2002)

Hey Scott, Is there another reset I can try. I remember reading about some other one back when the 721 frst came out.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I will PM you the instructions.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Ronster, I notice it during Michigan games and Detroit Lions games, maybe it is just my PVR regurgitating during Lions games


----------



## Jay Byron (Jun 11, 2002)

I've owned the 721 for 2 months. No problems. Getting major pixelation and freeze up on CBS, ABC, and Fox both coasts. During prime time only of Fastlane, Big Brother 3, Push Nevada, Firefly, John Doe and Miss America. All other channels are fine. I have noticed fuzzy picture quality on the networks and basic cable channels. Dish screwing around?


----------



## Jay Byron (Jun 11, 2002)

Follow up to my last post...
NBC now is pixelating. I was watching a movie I recorded early this morning. Played perfectly. Watched about 10 minutes of other channels and started to watch SNL for 5 minutes and freeze up city! This is weird. Networks only between 8PM-1AM. Weather is fair. ???????????


----------



## rolou21 (Apr 4, 2002)

Hey guys....
I have been getting major pixelation on the Nyc locals...especially Cbs and Fox. Freeze frames...pixels. Signal strength is around 95...(721 model). All other channels coming in ok. Noticed this problem for about 1 week.

rolou21.


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

may be environmental - (sunspots, etc) I recorded BB3 via Utv and Directv last night. same thing happened.


----------



## motjes2 (May 9, 2002)

I have noticed the same on friday while watching firefly in nyc. (By the way firefly was so boring that i have to stop watching it after 20 minutes. Boring to the say the least...


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

Yeah, I'm getting major pixelation on my 721. The whole screen turns into big blocks quite frequently. I think this mostly is occuring on our distant network feeds, but that might just be my imagination. It seems to happen when there is a sudden movement on screen.

I just got my 721 hooked up last week, though, so I don't know if it was always this way or not. My other receivers have not had a problem.


----------



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

Those of you getting pixelation or audio drop outs... what times does it happen to you? I've noticed it happens on intervals of 5 minutes.. :00, :05, :10, :15... etc.. It happens about 7 seconds after the minute.. and I'm using an atomic clock, so that is the exact time.. anyone else with atomic clocks near their TV that can keep a mental note of when they see problems like this?

-Kyoo


----------

